# Yellow tangs your opinions



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to know on a scale of 1 to 10 how hardy are yellow tangs. 10 being very hardy and 1 being least hardiest.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

_Moved here._


----------

